# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  izgubljena zdravstvena iskaznica

## babyblue

Negdje smo "posijali" Bartolovu zdravstvenu iskaznicu i  to smo skuzili tek kada nam je zatrebala. Za tjedan dana moramo s uputnicom na vadjenje konaca, a uputnicu bez iskaznice necemo dobiti... Koja je procedura za izdavanje duplikata iskaznice? Dobije li se neki papiric do dobijanja nove?

----------


## Juroslav

Uh-uh! Komplikacije!

1. Prijaviti u Narodne novine (objaviti oglas) da je iskaznica izgubljena.
2. S potvrdom iz NN ići tamo gdje je rađena iskaznica (direktno u HZZ ili u firmu) da naprave novu - dobiješ za dan-dva onaj plavi papir dok naprave iskaznicu.

----------


## babyblue

Juroslav, super si  :Kiss:  
Imam jos jedno pitanje: treba li djetetu raditi novu knjizicu ako otac (preko kojeg je osigurano dijete) promijeni firmu u kojoj radi?

----------


## mamma san

> Juroslav, super si  
> Imam jos jedno pitanje: treba li djetetu raditi novu knjizicu ako otac (preko kojeg je osigurano dijete) promijeni firmu u kojoj radi?


Treba promijeniti.

I još nešto. Ako netko izgubi zdravstvenu iskaznicu, dok ne dođe nova iskaznica, u svim zdravstvenim ustavnovama može se koristiti kopija onog prijavnog obrasca na Zdravstveno osiguranje koji je popunila i ovjerila firma osiguranika.   :Wink:

----------


## mina

Mi smo imali ovakvu proceduru:
1. Na HZZO po neku potvrdu
2. s tom potvrdom u NN
3. u firmu da ispune novi obrazac
4. opet na HZZO s potvrdom iz NN i novim obrascem

Sve je bilo gotovo za jedno dva sata- sve obišla u tom vremenu i HZZO i NN i firmu, sve sam sama nosila da riješim odmah

Inače da je firma riješavala bi sigurno potrajalo

----------


## enela

> Mi smo imali ovakvu proceduru:
> 1. Na HZZO po neku potvrdu
> 2. s tom potvrdom u NN
> 3. u firmu da ispune novi obrazac
> 4. opet na HZZO s potvrdom iz NN i novim obrascem
> 
> Sve je bilo gotovo za jedno dva sata- sve obišla u tom vremenu i HZZO i NN i firmu, sve sam sama nosila da riješim odmah
> 
> Inače da je firma riješavala bi sigurno potrajalo


Da li je još uvijek ova procedura?

----------


## kina

Ako tata mijenja firmu, papirnato se dijete odjavljuje odnosno prijavljuje preko nove firme, ali knjižica (fizička, plastična) se ne nosi, tj. ne mijenja. Ona vrijedi do djetetove punoljetnosti, bez obzira koliko se puta mijenja poslodavac.

----------


## pužić

mm izgubio zdravstvenu (zapravo on misli d je bacio u smeće jer je mislio da kad je dobio onu od dopunskog ovu više ne treba lol), jel svejedno treba u NN prijaviti ili?i kakva je dalje procedura obzirom da je on na birou?tko mu onaj plavi papir izdaje?

----------


## Sumskovoce

eh, da moraš u NN prijaviti gubitak i kupiti formular za HZZO (mislim da je Tiskanica 2, ali nisam 100% sigurna) da mu ispune i pečate, to je papir kojeg će koristiti dok mu ne naprave novu iskaznicu

----------


## spajalica

sorry puzicka ali me ovo nasmijalo, da mu ova vise ne treba  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
ajd da ti bar nekeko pomognem., treba je prijaviti u NN
evo ti s njihovih stranica
http://www.nn.hr/Default.aspx?sec=157

----------


## suncokret

nedavno sam izgubila iskaznicu, cure iz računovodstva su prijavile da je oštećena-tako nema procedure prijave u NN.

----------


## pužić

i ako si prijavila kao oštećenu nisu tražili na uvid?osim toga čitala sam da sad od kad su svi elektronski uvezani zapravo nema potreba za tom iskaznicom, čak i ako je datum istekao na iskaznici ne pravi se nova...recesija kao, nema veze...zato me strah da ako kažemo da je oštećena i ne idemo u preko nn mogu reći nema veze, i tako imamo u u elektr. obliku sve, pa bitno da ima kakvu takvu (al on nema...)
i ti spajaice*ne moj se smijati, kao da ne znaš kako muški mozak nekad funkcionira

----------


## suncokret

nisu ništa tražili na uvid, nisam čak ni osobno tražila novu-sve su to odradile cure iz računovodstva, meni je samo stigla nova za par dana.
e sad, je li to svuda tako ne znam- poznavajući naš zavod ne bi se čudila da svaka ispostava ima neka svoja pravila.
pitaš, uvijek možeš i za dan-dva izgubiti i tu oštećenu  :Smile:

----------


## saska7

ista stvar kao početni post - s time da je hahar posijao svoju iskaznicu negdje kad je išao na cijepljenje sa ekipom iz razreda.
jel se išta procedura mijenjala?
i kak provjeriti preko koga je osiguran - u selidbi sam jako dobro pospremila papire o njihovim odjavama i sad više ne znam tko je prijavljen preko koga (da li je on preko mene ipreko exm) i tko treba sad odnijeti tu tiskanicu kam...
lijepo molim pomoć!

----------


## saska7

ovo pronađoh na bespućima interwebsa - jel netko zna jel još uvijek to tako vrijedi (info je iz 2013)
_U slučaju gubitka zdravstvene iskaznice treba otići u Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje (u Zagrebu Jukićeva 12 ili Klovićeva 1) i dati izjavu o izgubljenoj zdravstvenoj iskaznici.
Sa ovjerenom izjavom odlazi se u Narodne novine (u Zagebu – Ulica Kralja Držislava 14) i predaje oglas (plaća se 30-ak kuna). Kadrovska služba poduzeća u kojem je osoba zaposlena na temelju izjave i oglasa podnosi novu prijavu. Ako je osoba nezaposlena (osigurana preko roditelja, obrazovne ustanove ili dr.) ponovnu prijavu podnosi poslodavac roditelja, obrazovna ustanova ili druga ustanova preko koje je osoba osigurana._

----------


## micimisesociju

sve se moze sredit u HZZO-u, bez odlaska u Narodne novine

----------

